# Besoin d' une astuce... ( Mac Os 9 )



## Mirage2a (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous!

   D' habitude, on pose ce genre de question a l envers...

Quelqu un a t il une petite astuce simple pour empêcher temporairement l Os9 de
démarrer ?

   Merci d' avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée !


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2011)

TU veux parler de l'environnement Classic sous MacOs X?

Ou bien tu as un Mac fonctionnant sous MacOS 9 et tu veux empecher ce Mac de démarrer?

Dans le cas 1, il faut passer par Preferences Système de MacOS X et désactiver Classic
Dans le cas 2, tu démarres sur une diskette comportant un système minimal et tu sors la valise System du dossier système du disque dur
Le mac ne devrait plus pouvoir démarrer sur son disque interne (manip inverse pour remettre les choses en place)


----------



## Mirage2a (31 Mai 2011)

Merci de la réponse!

Il s agit d' un des premiers g4, et il est encore sous os9.

Et il n y a pas de lecteur de disquette !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2011)

Troisième hypothèse : tu as un Mac qui démarre par défaut sous OS 9, mais ou OS X est aussi installé, et tu veux démarrer ponctuellement dessus tout en laissant OS 9 comme système "par défaut".

Dans ce cas, deux solutions :

1) si les deux systèmes cohabitent sur le même volume, tu démarre le Mac en maintenant la touche X enfoncée, ça va le forcer à redémarrer sous OS X, mais la fois suivante, si tu ne fais rien de spécial, il redémarrera sous OS 9.

2) Si les deux systèmes sont installés sur des volumes différents (disques physiques différents ou plusieurs partitions sur un même disque), tu démarres en gardant la touche "alt" (Options) enfoncée, et lorsqu'il t'affiche la liste des volumes "bootables", tu choisis celui marqué du symbole d'OS X.

Par contre, si ces deux manips fonctionnent sur des Mac "new world" (à partir de l'iMac et du PM G3 "blanc/bleu" pour les machines de bureau, et à partir du PowerBook G3 "Pismo" (celui avec le Firewire) et de l'iBook "clamshell" pour les portables), sur celles "old world" (G3 "beiges" (y compris la "molaire") et PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, PDQ (claviers noirs, SCSI, ADB et port série) et Lombard (clavier "bronze", SCSI et USB)), l'une, l'autre ou les deux manips ci dessus ne fonctionneront peut-être pas.

Si c'est un Mac PPC plus ancien (PPC 603/604 ev PCI), je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de solution autre que le TdB "démarrage", car sur ces machines, OS X n'est installable qu'en "bricolant".


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2011)

Mirage2a a dit:


> Merci de la réponse!
> 
> Il s agit d' un des premiers g4, et il est encore sous os9.
> 
> Et il n y a pas de lecteur de disquette !


 

Dans ce cas, enlève le cable d'alimentation électrique... c'est le plus simple


----------



## Mirage2a (31 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans ce cas, enlève le cable d'alimentation électrique... c'est le plus simple



Oui, c est radical !!!

Plus "sérieusement";

Il n y a qu un seul système dessus; l Os 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2011)

Mirage2a a dit:


> Oui, c est radical !!!
> 
> Plus "sérieusement";
> 
> Il n y a qu un seul système dessus; l Os 9.



C'est un G4, tu dis, et tu veux l'empêcher de démarrer pourquoi ? Si c'est pour pas qu'on l'allume quand tu n'es pas là, mets-y un mot de passe "Open Firmware" !


----------



## Mirage2a (31 Mai 2011)

Non,

J ai juste besoin que ce Mac soit techniquement indisponible pendant quelques jours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2011)

Ben même solution, sans le MdP, la seule chose possible de faire après l'avoir allumé, c'est l'éteindre !


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2011)

Ce que tu vas faire :

Faire exprès de griller l'alimentation
Par la même occasion, la carte mère sera peut être HS.

Comme ça t'es tranquille !


----------



## didgar (31 Mai 2011)

Salut !



Mirage2a a dit:


> Non,
> 
> J ai juste besoin que ce Mac soit techniquement indisponible pendant quelques jours.



Enlève les barrettes de ram et emporte les avec toi  
Le mac sera "électriquement" disponible mais techniquement incapable de démarrer.

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou tu débranche les nappes IDE, ou l'alim de la carte mère, etc


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mai 2011)

Moi, je privilégierais une solution logicielle... Car si au moment de la réparation, on te vois fouiller dans le hard... à va paraitre suspect. 

Ses Mac's la ne supportent'il pas le boot sur l'USB ?
Dans ce cas là, se faire un micro système avec un Finder + System dans un clef formatée dans le format de Mac OS, démarrer dessus, et ensuite faire ce qui à été préconisé plus tôt : changer un truc crucial dans le dossier système (Genre le nom de la valise système, et celui du Finder. )

Au fait, quel est le psoeudo de la personne qui va venir demander de l'aide ?


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Moi, je privilégierais une solution logicielle... Car si au moment de la réparation, on te vois fouiller dans le hard... à va paraitre suspect.
> 
> Ses Mac's la ne supportent'il pas le boot sur l'USB ?
> Dans ce cas là, se faire un micro système avec un Finder + System dans un clef formatée dans le format de Mac OS, démarrer dessus, et ensuite faire ce qui à été préconisé plus tôt : changer un truc crucial dans le dossier système (Genre le nom de la valise système, et celui du Finder. )
> ...



Pas mal, mais un G4 ne boote pas en Usb


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (2 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Pas mal, mais un G4 ne boote pas en Usb


Effectivement mais à partir du G4 cube il y a des ports FW 400 donc il pourrait faire cette manip avec un DD externe. Encore faudrait-il avoir des précisons sur le modèle 

Mais sinon, il est vraiment tordu ce fil :love:


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Pas mal, mais un G4 ne boote pas en Usb



sauf à y brancher un lecteur de disquette usb car dans ce cas il boote très bien sur une disquette système...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Effectivement mais *à partir du G4 cube* il y a des ports FW 400



Pas du tout : *tous* les G4 ont des ports Fw400, il y en a même eu un avec du Fw800 (j'en ai un exemplaire ici) !


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (2 Juin 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout : *tous* les G4 ont des ports Fw400, il y en a même eu un avec du Fw800 (j'en ai un exemplaire ici) !


J'ai mis que le modèle pour lequel j'étais sûr :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2011)

Le Fw400 est apparu sur les Mac avec le PowerMac G3 "blanc/bleu".


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Juin 2011)

Bon, autre technique à laquelle je pense : Mette une extension système qui bloque tout dans les extensions. Si bien que tant qu'on n'appuie pas sur la barre d'espace au démarrage pour aller supprimer cette extension, ben ça ne va pas plus loin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2011)

Je maintiens que le mot de passe "open firmware" reste la solution la plus rationnelle, car elle est la seule à rendre le Mac totalement inopérant (je rappelle que sous OS 9 et plus ancien, démarrer sur un simple CD système permet d'accéder à toutes les infos stockées sur le Mac).


----------

